# NISA Conference Announcement Roundup



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2016)

Hmm... a Psycho-Pass video game... that definitely seems interesting. It makes me think of Watch Dogs.

And yay, Criminal Girls for Steam. I'm always skeptical about games that require fanservice to sell, so I definitely don't want to go buying it blindly.


----------



## Returnofganon (Feb 23, 2016)

Ps4 master race! Only joking


----------



## Online (Feb 23, 2016)

Yomawari Night Alone will be out "Late 2016" for PSVITA.

WHATTT?? Yooo, I totally wanted this game. HELL YES!!!


----------



## obs123194 (Feb 23, 2016)

it's crazy cause the xbox one version of psycho pass was an exclusive in japan but it sold like shit soo that makes sense for it to get canceled outside of japan


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 23, 2016)

one word to xbox users.


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Why bother releasing games for the Vita?  If NIS wants to continue tapping into the handheld market the 3DS would be the better choice.  

For some reason NIS has rarely released games for Nintendo platforms. Which when considering the wacky nature of their games seems like a big mistake (since I would think Nintendo gamers would be just as accepting of cartoonish games as Sony gamers, if not more).


----------



## Fatih120 (Feb 23, 2016)

Chary said:


> [*]NISA will be localizing and releasing Touhou Genso Rondo in the summer.



Ayy yeah that's amazing, Touhou is coming in full swing ;w;

oh wait no nintendo


Prior22 said:


> Why bother releasing games for the Vita?  If NIS wants to continue tapping into the handheld market the 3DS would be the better choice.
> 
> For some reason NIS has rarely released games for Nintendo platforms. Which when considering the wacky nature of their games seems like a big mistake (since I would think Nintendo gamers would be just as accepting of cartoonish games as Sony gamers, if not more).



Exactly this. Phantom Brave was their first game I played on the Wii, and I loved it so much. I then realized they didn't make anything else for the Wii at all. I heard that they might have done a deal/contract with Sony, so that would make sense if there was nothing for Nintendo.

Still pisses me off to a small extent, however


----------



## Brunho (Feb 23, 2016)

No Disgaea D2 "Definitive Edition" for Vita yet? C´mon NISA, I´ve been waiting for a long time, we both want this.


----------



## phalk (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't care about Nippon Ichi since they dropped Nintendo.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 23, 2016)

As a big Touhou fan I'm very happy NISA decided to give it a chance, I only hope things go well.



Prior22 said:


> Why bother releasing games for the Vita?  If NIS wants to continue tapping into the handheld market the 3DS would be the better choice.
> 
> For some reason NIS has rarely released games for Nintendo platforms. Which when considering the wacky nature of their games seems like a big mistake (since I would think Nintendo gamers would be just as accepting of cartoonish games as Sony gamers, if not more).


Plz no. I don't want to play pixelated games when they can look gorgeous on dat qHD OLED.
Anime styled games need to be treated properly, and with properly I mean they need to have good resolution to show waifus in all their glory.
NISA got some games on Nintendo platforms the past gen and didn't went well, so it was only logical to drop them, even more now that they where in a tight financial situation. That and the fact that Vita is the anime console of this generation, every person that has a Vita is because all the waifu games are there, myself included.


----------



## CathyRina (Feb 23, 2016)

obs123194 said:


> it's crazy cause the xbox one version of psycho pass was an exclusive in japan but it sold like shit soo that makes sense for it to get canceled outside of japan


Except it doesn't. It sold like shit because Xbox One hardware sales total in japan are like 70,000 units. They sell 100 units weekly in Japan.
Outside of Japan it's sold almost 20 million units. It makes absolutely no sense to drop the XBone version WW. Especially since vita version wasn't dropped and there are only almost 14M Vita's sold worldwide.


----------



## Brunho (Feb 23, 2016)

Prior22 said:


> Why bother releasing games for the Vita?  If NIS wants to continue tapping into the handheld market the 3DS would be the better choice.
> 
> For some reason NIS has rarely released games for Nintendo platforms. Which when considering the wacky nature of their games seems like a big mistake (since I would think Nintendo gamers would be just as accepting of cartoonish games as Sony gamers, if not more).





Sakitoshi said:


> As a big Touhou fan I'm very happy NISA decided to give it a chance, I only hope things go well.
> 
> Plz no. I don't want to play pixelated games when they can look gorgeous on dat qHD OLED.
> Anime styled games need to be treated properly, and with properly I mean they need to have good resolution to show waifus in all their glory.
> NISA got some games on Nintendo platforms the past gen and didn't went well, so it was only logical to drop them, even more now that they where in a tight financial situation. That and the fact that Vita is the anime console of this generation, every person that has a Vita is because all the waifu games are there, myself included.



Totally agree with this. Sadly, NISA didn´t went so well when they tried with Nintendo (that´s why we have only the first Disgaea on DS), so most of us already know that you can´t be Nintendo-only if you want to play their games.

Also, Vita is a nest of great games, but they are niche games. Although there are a lot of Vita-haters, some of us are happy with our Vita with all the JRPG and waifus and glad that NISA keeps bringing new titles.


----------



## phalk (Feb 23, 2016)

Brunho said:


> Totally agree with this. Sadly, NISA didn´t went so well when they tried with Nintendo (that´s why we have only the first Disgaea on DS), so most of us already know that you can´t be Nintendo-only if you want to play their games.
> 
> Also, Vita is a nest of great games, but they are niche games. Although there are a lot of Vita-haters, some of us are happy with our Vita with all the JRPG and waifus and glad that NISA keeps bringing new titles.



The 3DS has a lot more JRPGs than Vita. If you want to count the Playstation Store and PSP games then you also have to count DS titles for the 3DS and... 3DS wins again.

It really doesn't make sense for NIS to ignore the console. The only reason I can see must be a commercial agreement.


----------



## Brunho (Feb 23, 2016)

phalk said:


> The 3DS has a lot more JRPGs than Vita. If you want to count the Playstation Store and PSP games then you also have to count DS titles for the 3DS and... 3DS wins again.
> 
> It really doesn't make sense for NIS to ignore the console. The only reason I can see must be a commercial agreement.



I agree that the 3DS also has his share of RPGs (that´s why I have one too), but as I said, the Vita JRPGs are niche ones, the JRPG + Dating Simulator all arrive on Vita and you will find less of this kind in 3DS. I can just remember Fire Emblem and Conception II (that also has a Vita version).

I´m not trying to say one is better than another, I just mentioned this because of the whole "Why bother releasing games for the Vita?", in the end all we want is that both consoles receive the games, so no need to bash the Vita.

As for NIS, that´s what me and Sakitoshi said, they tried to work with Nintendo on the past, but they stoppd after a few games. It probably didn´t give them profit enough to be interesting and they made a contract with Sony.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2016)

Grand Kingdom will be a nice addition to my Vita collection. Enjoyed the previous entry on the PSP immensely.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 23, 2016)

Screw sony, more disgaea on pc.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sony gets more exclusives, m$ should try harder lol


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 23, 2016)

About Disgaea games on PC, NISA said that if Disgaea 1 sells well on PC that they are probably bring the other games too.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 23, 2016)

I would imagine one of the reasons NIS puts out games for the Vita is because it's easier to keep all of your games on one console. Some games, like Disgaea, would be fine on the 3DS, but some of their... smuttier games wouldn't cut it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2016)

Prior22 said:


> Why bother releasing games for the Vita?  If NIS wants to continue tapping into the handheld market the 3DS would be the better choice.
> 
> For some reason NIS has rarely released games for Nintendo platforms. Which when considering the wacky nature of their games seems like a big mistake (since I would think Nintendo gamers would be just as accepting of cartoonish games as Sony gamers, if not more).



Probably because the 3DS is a potato compared to the vita, which greatly limits what they could do on it versus the vita.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 24, 2016)

phalk said:


> The 3DS has a lot more JRPGs than Vita. If you want to count the Playstation Store and PSP games then you also have to count DS titles for the 3DS and... 3DS wins again.
> 
> It really doesn't make sense for NIS to ignore the console. The only reason I can see must be a commercial agreement.


Please let's take a look at a rpg list on 3DS and compare it to Vita.




On the 3DS side I only see games that are from Nintendo (Mario & Luigi, Pokemon, Yo-kai Watch, Xenoblade), come from DS and thus proven to work on a weak system (Etrian Odyssey, Devil Survivor) or that sell regardless of anything (Monster Hunter, Final Fantasy).

While on the Vita side, just look



I only see games that always have been on more powerful systems because they need it to fit all the content and look good to do justice to the waifus.

You can do a comparison with Conception 2 that came out on both, after seeing the Vita version you'll start puking only of thinking about the 3DS version.
As an example a game that could have benefited from being on Vita is Lord of Magna. The game uses prerendered sprites instead of real 3d models because the screen fills with units that the poor 3DS won't support it. I'm enjoying it, but I think I could enjoy it more if was a Vita title.

So, this:


Hells Malice said:


> Probably because the 3DS is a potato compared to the vita, which greatly limits what they could do on it versus the vita.


Only the Vita has enough muscle to make games look good (I'm not going to include smartphones here as they are not a gaming platform).


And don't take me wrong. I'm not one of those elitists that think graphics are everything but if you are gonna do something, you better do it well.


----------

